

DNS Made Easy - ANAME records (CNAME on apex/root solution) - mileswu

Dear DNS Made Easy client,<p>Today, we are happy to announce the release of ANAME records, a new feature exclusive to DNS Made Easy.  DNS Made Easy is adding more flexibility to enterprise DNS management and at the same time making DNS resolution over 50% faster.<p><i>Benefits of ANAME over CNAME records</i><p>* ANAME records can be created at the apex (root record) of a domain, whereas CNAME records are forbidden at the apex per DNS RFCs 
* ANAME records can exist with other record types, whereas CNAME records must be unique per DNS RFCs
* ANAME records can exist in a round robin configuration, whereas CNAME records may not per DNS RFCs
* ANAME records lead to a much faster result for resolving DNS servers by cutting out additional lookups inherent with the use of CNAME records<p><i>How ANAME records work</i><p>When a DNS Made Easy user creates an ANAME record, they will enter a fully qualified domain name as a value, just as they would have done if a CNAME record was created. This fully qualified domain name is looked up internally by DNS Made Easy, the resulting A records are mapped and created on DNS Made Easy name servers. DNS Made Easy will constantly monitor the value of the ANAME record, compare to the existing mapping in the ANAME comparison database, and modify the existing records if necessary.<p>ANAME records were also designed to work in conjunction with the DNS Made Easy Global Traffic Director (GTD) service. When a DNS Made Easy user creates an ANAME record in a non-default region (i.e. US West, US East, Europe, and/or Asia Pacific), the resolution of the fully qualified domain name will be done from systems sourced in that region. All mappings and record creation done with an ANAME record for a specific region will use data collected only from that region. This allows DNS Made Easy customers to provide geographically differentiated responses with ANAME records when used with the Global Traffic Director service.<p>To the DNS Made Easy user, ANAME records are configured just like CNAME records, however they have improved on the CNAME record type by eliminating the most common restrictions and performance bottlenecks.<p><i>How much does the ANAME record cost?</i><p>As with any DNS Made Easy service we constantly strive to provide maximum ROI for our clients.  As such we are providing this service at no additional charge to all clients that use our Managed DNS services.<p>For more in depth information on how ANAME records work, please see our introduction video at: http://anamerecord.com<p>For tutorials that explain how to configure ANAME records in DNS Made Easy, please visit: http://help.dnsmadeeasy.com/records/aname-record/<p>If you have any additional questions regarding ANAME records, please do not hesitate to contact us. You can reach our sales office by email at sales@dnsmadeeasy.com or by phone at +1.703.880.3095 ext 1. You can also open a support ticket at https://support.dnsmadeeasy.com.<p>Sincerely,
DNS Made Easy
======
scumola
I'm confused. Is this like a geo-friendly A record?

~~~
mileswu
The best way to view it is as an an improved CNAME record: faster resolution
for clients and ability to use at the apex/root of the domain. As far as I
understand it, if the domain that it points to is geo-DNS'd, then it can be
geo-friendly too.

